# How to decline stacked rides in LYFT?



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

UBER gives me a chance to decline a stacked ride, but LYFT just lets me know that they have added a new ride to the one (or two) that I'm already doing (sometimes with multiple stops). Does anyone know how to decline a new ride (added to the queue) when you are in the middle of a long prior trip, and the pax wait-time would be unreasonable?

I'm retired, and only drive a few hours in the evening. But, during a really busy time --- like last night ---I can't quit driving when I want to go home, because I still have more obligations when I finish the ride I'm on. Yesterday, I had to cancel 10 stacked rides in a row, because I was in the middle of a long stacked ride already (apparently not enough masked drivers out braving the virus). Eventually, UBER kicked me offline. But that was OK, I just switched to LYFT. But LYFT kept adding to the queue long after my quit time. Eventually, I just had to turn off the app, with a pax waiting for me out in the boondocks. Is there another way to say "_no mas_" to LYFT???


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I think the best way, for me at least, is each time i accept a ride is to go offline.
After I drop off ride, get back to where I want to be and go back online.
That, as far as i know, is the only way to avoid stacked pings on Lyft.


----------



## JDM05 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just use the 'Last Ride' button while on a ride, no more pax added to que


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

These days there are so many pings that you need to hit "last ride" (hit the purple switch to turn off driver mode, then hit last ride) right after you accept a ping. Before you even start moving.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> These days there are so many pings that you need to hit "last ride" (hit the purple switch to turn off driver mode, then hit last ride) right after you accept a ping. Before you even start moving.


Yep what Bear said...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just finish the ride and take the passenger to where they're going but BEFORE you end the trip, remove the Stacked ride from the Q. If you remove it before ending the current ride it does not count against you. This way you don't have to be remembering to go offline and online. And you also don't get bombarded with more requests after rejecting it


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Just finish the ride and take the passenger to where they're going but BEFORE you end the trip, remove the Stacked ride from the Q. If you remove it before ending the current ride it does not count against you. This way you don't have to be remembering to go offline and online. And you also don't get bombarded with more requests after rejecting it


Yeah that works but you make passengers wait all that time on you and then cancel on them and make them wait again on a new driver... Not cool... Use LAST RIDE easier for you and better for passengers...assuming you care.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not know how Gr*yft* does it in Alabama, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, when it does decide to notify you, often, you can punch the slashy circle as the alert sounds. That will decline the ride. If you can not punch the slashy circle, the avatar circle will sit to the right of the avatar circle of your current customer. Any time before you end your current ride, you can touch the avatar circle of the addded ride. It will take you to a page that offers you an opportunity to cancel the stacked ride. It further informs you that your declining the added ride will not hurt your accept rate (if that is important to you).

There are a couple of flaws with this auto-accept system that Gr*yft* employs:

A. The application does not always sound the notification that it has added a ride. You must look before you complete out your current ride to make sure that there is only one avatar circle there. If there are two, or more (back when Shared was still woirking), it has added rides and not notified you. Before you end your current trip, take out those rides by touching the avatar circles.

B. At times, even though you checked to make sure that there was only one avatar circle showing, what happens is that the application auto-accepts a stacked ride while your current ride is completing out. What will happen to inform you of this is that the ride will complete out, go to the rating page, you stop it and rate or do not, then, instead of showing the payoff for the current ride, the Jippy Yess comes onto your screen. If you exit the Jippy Yess, a job will appear. You scratch your head and think "I never accepted this job" or "How did this get here?".

When that happens, if I do not want the job, I simply do not cover it. Gr*yft *takes an even dimmer view than F*ub*a*r* of cancel-after-accept. Even though you never accepted the job, Gr*yft* likely will not take that into consideration.

In addition, as others have suggested, simply turn on the "Last Ride" feature. When you complete your current trip, it will ask you if you really want to go OFF LINE. If you want to keep working, choose the appropriate response. If you want to quit for the day, choose that.



Uberguyken said:


> Yeah that works but you make passengers wait all that time on you and then cancel on them and make them wait again on a new driver...


...............................and your complaint is_____________________________________________________________?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> UBER gives me a chance to decline a stacked ride, but LYFT just lets me know that they have added a new ride to the one (or two) that I'm already doing (sometimes with multiple stops). Does anyone know how to decline a new ride (added to the queue) when you are in the middle of a long prior trip, and the pax wait-time would be unreasonable?
> 
> I'm retired, and only drive a few hours in the evening. But, during a really busy time --- like last night ---I can't quit driving when I want to go home, because I still have more obligations when I finish the ride I'm on. Yesterday, I had to cancel 10 stacked rides in a row, because I was in the middle of a long stacked ride already (apparently not enough masked drivers out braving the virus). Eventually, UBER kicked me offline. But that was OK, I just switched to LYFT. But LYFT kept adding to the queue long after my quit time. Eventually, I just had to turn off the app, with a pax waiting for me out in the boondocks. Is there another way to say "_no mas_" to LYFT???


Press stop request then cancel stacked rides to prevent new stacked rides from being instantly added.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah that works but you make passengers wait all that time on you and then cancel on them and make them wait again on a new driver... Not cool... Use LAST RIDE easier for you and better for passengers...assuming you care.


Not my problem. That's Lyfts problem. My concern is for me and my current passenger. Me fiddling with my phone while passengers are in the car, is only asking for bad ratings, if not worse an accident. That alone, would cost me the minimum of $2500 deductible plus weeks with no income. Not to mention, I want to know my passenger's rating and the terms of what I'm getting paid. I drive overnight and there's no way in hell I would pick up anyone without seeing their rating. Not happening. They want us to drive without the term and without a passenger rating? LOL come on, did you drive back when Lyfts API was public? If you did, you should know better than to take these stacked rides


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Not my problem. That's Lyfts problem. My concern is for me and my current passenger. Me fiddling with my phone while passengers are in the car, is only asking for bad ratings, if not worse an accident. That alone, would cost me the minimum of $2500 deductible plus weeks with no income. Not to mention, I want to know my passenger's rating and the terms of what I'm getting paid. I drive overnight and there's no way in hell I would pick up anyone without seeing their rating. Not happening. They want us to drive without the term and without a passenger rating? LOL come on, did you drive back when Lyfts API was public? If you did, you should know better than to take these stacked rides


I don't take stacked rides, but I don't find 2 button presses hard to do after sliding start ride either....


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I'll try the Last Ride trick tonight, and see what happens.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

For me, when the request comes up to stack, there is a 🚫 that is on the request..... tap that .... you won't get the stacked pin.

And as mentioned, you could hit "Last Ride" after starting a ride.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> UBER gives me a chance to decline a stacked ride, but LYFT just lets me know that they have added a new ride to the one (or two) that I'm already doing (sometimes with multiple stops). Does anyone know how to decline a new ride (added to the queue) when you are in the middle of a long prior trip, and the pax wait-time would be unreasonable?
> 
> I'm retired, and only drive a few hours in the evening. But, during a really busy time --- like last night ---I can't quit driving when I want to go home, because I still have more obligations when I finish the ride I'm on. Yesterday, I had to cancel 10 stacked rides in a row, because I was in the middle of a long stacked ride already (apparently not enough masked drivers out braving the virus). Eventually, UBER kicked me offline. But that was OK, I just switched to LYFT. But LYFT kept adding to the queue long after my quit time. Eventually, I just had to turn off the app, with a pax waiting for me out in the boondocks. Is there another way to say "_no mas_" to LYFT???


Can't. I just cancell them. I've been driving for three years and have an 8 percent acceptance rate. I only take rides within 3 miles


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Can't. I just cancell them. I've been driving for three years and have an 8 percent acceptance rate. I only take rides within 3 miles


You can decline them all day. Lyft will send you weepygrams about it, but they do nothing to you if you simply decline. It is when you cancel after accepting that they do something to you.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

JDM05 said:


> Just use the 'Last Ride' button while on a ride, no more pax added to que


That's what I started doing 2 years ago. Now, it's just second nature. While driving to pick up the passenger, I turn on "Last Ride".

It didn't work if the passenger had chosen the "Shared" service, but thankfully Covid-19 has caused Lyft to remove Shared rides. I hope they stay gone, because it's distracting to cancel a shared rider placed into your queue. I have cancelled every single one, since my first experience, 3 years ago.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I have cancelled every single one, since my first experience, 3 years ago.


I simply do not accept Shared jobs. In my market, when Gr*yft *adds a "ride to your queue", usually, you get this voiced notification "adding new Lyft ride to queue" or "adding new Shared ride to queue". In addition, the words "Lyft" or "Shared" pop up next to the slashy circle. If I see "Shared", I decline ouf of hand by touching the slashy circle.

The one place that this breaks down in when Gr*yft* pulls the switcheroo. Back in the day, I used to get pulled off a close Prmie Time job for a base rate Line fifteen minutes from me. These days, I have been pulled off a job from which I was one block to go chase something ten minutes from me. As Gr*yft* takes an even dimmer view than does F*ub*a*r* of cancel-after-accept, despite my never accepting the switcheroo=ed job, I simply do not cover and run F*ub*a*r* until the Gr*yft* user cancels.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Can't. I just cancell them. I've been driving for three years and have an 8 percent acceptance rate. I only take rides within 3 miles


Once again . . . false story


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> For me, when the request comes up to stack, there is a &#128683; that is on the request..... tap that .... you won't get the stacked pin.


I've never seen that symbol. But then, the "add to queue" notification only lasts about a half second. I'll be on the lookout next time.


----------

